# 2010 dobass event updates...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

EEI is getting close to full field for Mogadore 4/3!!!! We are looking strong for the full season discount entries as well! If you plan to enter the Moggie OPEN 4/3 hit that one QUICK! http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

NOAA Mosq#1 on 4/17 is past the halfway mark of the 60 teams. Traditionally this field fills by Mid March- with the Vic's show this weekend, likely sooner. Online paymetns are trickling in as well with limited spots:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

BTW- Note how strong Chautauqua is already!!! It's not March yet!

KSU team is pumped for the LaDO! BASS Series, traditionally a later series to receive entries. This field is capped at 50 teams and has filled in the past! First Qualifier is May 1st: 
www.fishKSU.com and http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Madness...welp...if youre in- you will enjoy! 

ALL these events are available for registration in person while I am at Vic's Open House 2/27 & 28. ANY and ALL questions you might have about respective series rules can be answered as well.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Well what did you think would happen when you keep running great tournaments


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Spot- it's all very fragile!!!

I gotta say, after doing the recent show tours and today at Vic's, I am very impressed with the positive vibe of bassers' for this season.

You all really have it together this year during our various registration processes.

Peter T. spoke of the mental game at the seminar, there are some strong anglers this season DESPITE the long grueling winter!!! The mental game starts with registering, thus far, it's been a pleasure to interact with all!

Show updates to rosters- EEI Moggie Open gettin' closer, NOAA Mosq1 nearing the capped field, LaDO!'s shown' up even!!!

See all tomorrow at Vic's 10-6

nip


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

One month and counting...go time go...can't wait to fish!!

The EEI & Ladue dobass tourneys are like scaled down B.A.S.S events...Rory and his fish crew hold the best local tourneys in the area hands down!! From the crew pleasantries, to the angler comraderie, to the plaques, to even the pre-weigh in music...these events are EXCELLENT...

Anyone thinkin' of starting tourney fishin or want a taste of what it's like should try these two tourney series. BE WARNED!!...you will be addicted after the first event. 

Thanks dobass.com, Rory Franks, and the fish crew!!

PS...more music


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Someone's lookn' for an extra pound again... 

We do greatly appreciate the kind words, may we never have to DQ you 

I say it frequently...dobass is because of the anglers. 

Youn's make it what it is- strong and positive!

Here's some breaking news- *NOAA 4/17 MOSQUTIO IS CLOSED* as of 3/3/10.

Berkley (Pure Fishing) and Warrior Baits are now adding to Madness!!! 
Details soon!!! 

Day1 leader bonus already established with nearly $1000 in FALCON EXPERT rods and gift cards from the Rodshop and Fin'- Ohio Pro Lure once again stepping up with FREE jigs and buzzbaits for ALL! 

The sausages and pizza for a Day2 feast is cooking...mother nature providing 30mph winds from some direction as well 

NY anglers starting to show up in the Chautauqua Super NOAA open bass event!!! Already a quater of this field is filled!

EEI is 14 deep for the season. I couldn't have hand picked a better field of anglers either! Full season discount period remains open up to full field of 30.The Moggie Spring Open is almost there!

My boys (8 & 10!) have generously donated both their iPods for any music selections desired...any Beatie Boys fans...geeze I shoulda been more aware of whats on there!!!

On your marks...get set....

Get'em-
nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

15 strong for the full EEI season!! & less then 10 entries left for a full field Spring Open at Moggy!! WOW! 

Even Ladue bassers are showin' up early.

Madness is gonna be a blast and we may even fill out some of those NOAA slots this year. 

I'll take the extra pound if all it costs me is a European roast, hold the creamer button for 5 seconds, and add five sugars  

By DQ, do you mean Dairy Queen?!


----------

